# Bestes Fluorocarbon ?



## yfish (11. Mai 2017)

Welches ist das beste ? Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## FranzJosef (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*

Wofür? Als Leader oder als Hauptschnur? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*



yfish schrieb:


> Welches ist das beste ?


Mal ganz grundsätzlich:
Es gibt nicht das beste bzw. genauer *das Beste*.

Es gibt immer nur ein bestes in Relation zu, also wofür ...

Für FC-Einsatz z.B.  nur mal die unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften genannt wie Reißkraft, Knotenfestigkeit, Steifheit, Sichtigkeit, Haltbarkeit usw.


----------



## shafty262 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*

Als Vorfach das von MB-Fishing und das Trilene von Berkley.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*

Seaguar kann man auch bedenkenlos nehmen. Ne Rolle Seaguar Invizx kostet nicht die Welt und ist wirklich gut. Je nach Einsatzzweck kann man auch zu anderen Varianten greifen, für mich ist das Invizx aber das Allroundmaterial.

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Seaguar+Invizx&LH_PrefLoc=2&_sop=15


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*

Sunline


----------



## dosenelch (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*

Gibt es eigentlich stichhaltige Beweise dafür, dass FC für Fische unsichtbarer und weniger auffällig ist als herkömmliche transparente Monofilschnur?


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*

@dosenelch, du sollst das glauben was dir die Werbung verspricht, so wie die anderen hier!
Gute Konsumenten hegen keine Zweifel!

Jürgen


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*

Glaube das Thema wurde hier schon oft genug ausführlich diskutiert. Muss echt nicht nochmal sein. Wenn jemand Fluo verwenden will, soll er es tun. Ob nun wegen Sichtigkeit oder anderen Materialeigenschaften, dürfte doch egal sein.


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*

Naja er hat jetzt ja nach dem besten gefragt, allerdings müsste man wirklich wissen was er damit vorhat, erst dann könnte man dazu vielleicht die ein oder andere Erfahrung bereitstellen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Naja er hat jetzt ja nach dem besten gefragt, allerdings müsste man wirklich wissen was er damit vorhat, erst dann könnte man dazu vielleicht die ein oder andere Erfahrung bereitstellen.



Wahrscheinlich wird er damit angeln wollen #c


----------



## shafty262 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird er damit angeln wollen #c


Die Frage ist eher ob als Hauptschnur oder als Vorfach.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher ob als Hauptschnur oder als Vorfach.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Und wenn es nun das beste fluorocarbon irgendwo geben sollte, ist es dann entscheidend ob es als hauptschnur oder als vorfach verwendet wird ?

Das beste heißt es hat die bestmöglichen Eigenschaften.

Sprich: Tragkraft, abriebfestigkeit, möglichst unsichtbar, geschmeidig

Und das ist sowohl für hauptschnur als auch für vorfach gut .


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*

Wobei manch einer z.Bsp. keine "Geschmeidigkeit" wünscht ...


----------



## Fuldaangler (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*

Ihr habt Probleme. Wenn ich es zum Fliegenfischen als Vorfach nehme ist es geschmeidig da ich wahrscheinlich ein 12 er - 16 er nehme aber zum Hechten wird es schon steifer sein da es sich sicherlich um ein 50 er - 60er handelt. Kann man nicht eine Frage nur mal beantworten ohne sie bis ins Kleinste auszudiskutieren. 
Ich Fische mit dem 0,60er Fishing Ferrari das von Linea Effe vertrieben wird auf Hecht und nehme ein dünneres für Barsch und noch dünneres beim Fliegenfischen. Die Knotenfestigkeit ist super, Tragkraft hervorragend und Preislich mit 8-13€ für 50m auch ok.


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*

Frag lieber nach den schlechtesten.... Alles Andere kannst du getrost nehmen.  Allerdings hat halt jeder so seine Vorlieben.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*



Fuldaangler schrieb:


> Die Knotenfestigkeit ist super, Tragkraft hervorragend und Preislich mit 8-13€ für 50m auch ok.


Wobei die Tragkraftangaben wohl ein Witz sind. 0,20 mit 8Kg .... is klar.


----------



## putschii (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*



Fuldaangler schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme. Wenn ich es zum Fliegenfischen als Vorfach nehme ist es geschmeidig da ich wahrscheinlich ein 12 er - 16 er nehme aber zum Hechten wird es schon steifer sein da es sich sicherlich um ein 50 er - 60er handelt. Kann man nicht eine Frage nur mal beantworten ohne sie bis ins Kleinste auszudiskutieren.
> Ich Fische mit dem 0,60er Fishing Ferrari das von Linea Effe vertrieben wird auf Hecht und nehme ein dünneres für Barsch und noch dünneres beim Fliegenfischen. Die Knotenfestigkeit ist super, Tragkraft hervorragend und Preislich mit 8-13€ für 50m auch ok.



Hab da mal ne Frage zum Einsatz beim fliegenfischen: macht es überhaupt Sinn beim angeln mit einer schwimmenden Schnur FC zu nehmen? Fc wirkt ja wenn überhaupt erst ab einer gewissen Tiefe anders als normale Mono ? Ist wirklich nur ne frage und keine Kritik, weil ich gerade erst mit dem fliegenfischen anfange


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Und wenn es nun das beste fluorocarbon irgendwo geben sollte, ist es dann entscheidend ob es als hauptschnur oder als vorfach verwendet wird ?
> 
> Das beste heißt es hat die bestmöglichen Eigenschaften.
> 
> ...



Nö, ich nutze es genau deswegen, weil es schön steif ist.
 Und ja es macht einen großen Unterschied für welchen Zweck ich es nun verwenden möchte. Wenn es nämlich für alles das Beste ist, ist es eben nur der Beste Kompromiss.


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Nö, ich nutze es genau deswegen, weil es schön steif ist.
> Und ja es macht einen großen Unterschied für welchen Zweck ich es nun verwenden möchte. Wenn es nämlich für alles das Beste ist, ist es eben nur der Beste Kompromiss.



Es geht aber nicht darum warum du was verwendest, nur weil du gerne ein steiferes vorfach hast muss das noch lange nicht gut sein.

Es ist aber gefragt was das beste ist !


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht darum warum du was verwendest, nur weil du gerne ein steiferes vorfach hast muss das noch lange nicht gut sein.
> 
> Es ist aber gefragt was das beste ist !



Genau-aber für was?!;+|rolleyes

 Das Beste FC als Hecht-Vorfach ist der letzte Müll auf ner Baitcaster...so welches ist nun das Beste?!


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*



putschii schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage zum Einsatz beim fliegenfischen: macht es überhaupt Sinn beim angeln mit einer schwimmenden Schnur FC zu nehmen? Fc wirkt ja wenn überhaupt erst ab einer gewissen Tiefe anders als normale Mono ? Ist wirklich nur ne frage und keine Kritik, weil ich gerade erst mit dem fliegenfischen anfange [/QUOTE
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## putschii (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*

vielen dank =)


----------



## Hechtklopfer (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*

Ich nehme shimano ocea 1,00mm. Einfach super


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon ?*

Ich verwende als Vorfach für's feine Angeln 0.17 - 0.27mm Trilene in (min.) 50m Spulen, das wird sehr oft gewechselt, also fast angeltäglich, und als zielfisch-mißachtende Beifänge beim feinen Barsch+Forellenangeln kamen die Hechte bisher auch ganz gut mit über den Kescher. 
Deswegen wird aber auch beim kleinsten Zweifel an Beschädigung dieses feine FC neu gemacht und ich verbrauche somit relativ viel davon, deswegen größere Spulen, und Langfristhaltbarkeit ist nicht wichtig.


----------

